# Freelance Artists: In what ways do you self promote your work?



## blindpassion (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey guys. I am currently doing my first wedding season as an MA, and I've been crazy busy - and loving every minute of it. But I can see ahead to the winter and know that work will be cooling down. 

For all of you who freelance, how do you self promote? What steps do you take to get your name out there to potential clients? I am looking for new ways to make my services known. Let's trade some tips and tricks.


Right now I use Craigslist and UsedVictoria.com (check UsedEverywhere.com). I get a ton of clients from these two sites alone. Word of mouth from previous clients is always great as well. I hand my business card out at salons, etc, and always make friends in the industry (hair stylist, photographers, etc) who I know will pass work my way and like to work with me exclusively.

Any other tips would be always appreciated.


----------



## Willa (Jul 23, 2009)

I look forward for answers in here
But did you ask it on Model Mayhem also?
Thanks for the link for UsedEverywhere.com


----------



## MissResha (Jul 23, 2009)

i know a girl, who honestly isn't that great at doing makeup lol, but she is getting a ton of clients on twitter. she'll post a pic thru twitpic and hit up random people and say "hey i can do your makeup". so she's building her portfolio. so thats one way.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i know a girl, who honestly *isn't that great at doing makeup lol, but she is getting a ton of clients on twitter*. she'll post a pic thru twitpic and hit up random people and say "hey i can do your makeup". so she's building her portfolio. so thats one way._

 
That's crazy she isn't that good and getting clients, at least she's getting some practice in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I depise Twitter but maybe I should join b.c of that


----------



## iaisha26 (Jul 23, 2009)

I good way to promote your business during the down is host events...seimnars, makeup lessons, makeup parties etc.


----------



## laceface (Jul 23, 2009)

I really like the idea of makeup parties. I never really thought of that!! You should also work closely with a photographer so you can offer some great package deals together. Boudoir photos seem to be a very popular trend right now. Everyone and their mom want to get all sexified & get their pictures taken.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm all for makeup parties too! If anyone is in the tri-state hit me up! <3


----------

